# 110 motor wiring help



## Charley Davidson (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a 110 volt motor I want to put on a bandsaw I'm getting ready to sell. The motor has a block on the side wit a 2 blue wires going to it and 2 brown wires going to it terminals are marked D1, K1, D2, K2  I have used this motor before and believe it to be still running but I can't get it going. I wired the chord white to orange, black to red using D1 & K1 and of course green to ground. I did the same to D1 & D2 with nothing happening. Is motor bad or am I doing this wrong? There are no schematics on the motor anywhere.


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Mr. Davidson:

Looks like a european set up to me.  Dual voltage motor is my guess, split phase so has rather low starting torque.  This is all an educated guess or a SWAG.  Your call.

Lets try putting a jumper from D1 to K1 and connecting the black power wire here.  Next jumper D2 to K2 and connect the white neutral wire from the 120v source. 

Since this is a guess, just bump the power to the motor by plugging/unplugging the cord end rapidly.  If all is well it will try to start.  If there is a problem it will tell you!

Now get that saw piling up the _*SWARF*_ again!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 19, 2013)

rdhem2 said:


> Mr. Davidson:
> 
> Looks like a european set up to me.  Dual voltage motor is my guess, split phase so has rather low starting torque.  This is all an educated guess or a SWAG.  Your call.
> 
> ...



So what you are saying is hook the first orange/red together & to black second orange/red to white?  Will the magic smoke come out?


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, what I am saying in another way.  D1-D2 is one winding.  K1-K2 is another winding.  You should have continuity from D1 to D2, and from K1 to K2.  Hook them in parallel for 120v and in series for 240v.  Is this a better explanation?


----------

